# infra red heat lamps.....



## neven (Nov 24, 2003)

hi guys i recently bought a infra red heat lamp as my ceramic one died... n i cant afford another ceramic atm.... it says on the box that the infra red heat waves dont affect the normall cycle... but it bloody bright and my beardies didnt seem to get much sleep last nite... i worked out that they wherent sleeping cos i put a roach in the cage and they both went for it... :? am i just being paranoid or is this really meant for 14hr use?
ta nev


----------



## Robert (Nov 24, 2003)

Try a purple/blue light.usually same price as red but seem to simulate night a lot better.


----------



## neven (Nov 24, 2003)

yeh i wasnt sure where to get them tho... i have only seen the red ones apart from on the herp shop site... http://www.herpshop.com.au/NewProducts.html there is a blue one ther but im not sure if its for heat.... but looks exactly like the infrared heat one i hv now :? n i firgure if its 100w that will create a fair amount of heat any way... that do think?
ta nev


----------



## neven (Nov 24, 2003)

oh the blue one is half way down the page if ur looking


----------



## wattso (Nov 24, 2003)

You could use a regular 100 watt globe or spotlight type globe and paint it black using heat resistant engine paint. you can get it in hardware house etc. there are to my knowledge 2 types .1 is resistant to 500c the other 1000 c id use the higher. let it "burn off for atleast a day elsewhere befor you use it in the cage, incase of fumes. about $15 a can. tip~ dont spray on too heavy, it will burn much hotter, thus the life of the globe will be shorter. too heavy a coat will blow it quicker. also cover ALL the globe right to the metal, you dont want white light shining out or u defeat your purpous. oh yeah, CAGE THAT LIGHT!!! they burn, they kill! ~ cheers


----------



## jake0476 (Nov 24, 2003)

Thats a good tip you gave there wattso i might have to try that one myself....


----------



## neven (Nov 24, 2003)

yeh good idea dude ta for that
nev


----------



## neven (Nov 27, 2003)

wattso i tried ur idea but didnt work  i started wif one coat of 1500c paint n the light still shun through so i added more n more n no matter how many layers it light is still getting thru  n boy does it smoke.... just keeps puffing out smoke....
am i doing some thing rong??
ny one got ny other ideas??
supposidly lizards cant see red thats y infrared is ok so should i just wait it out and let them get used to it?
ta nev


----------



## wattso (Nov 27, 2003)

neven, it shouldnt be smokin! Crikey! sure you got the heat resistant engine paint? did you let it dry before you turned it on? was it red or black. if black should be none or very very little light, which is fine. If red you still get red light, thats fine snakes dont see it but you can seethem!


----------



## Parko (Nov 27, 2003)

''Most'' snakes can't see red light but can Bearded dragons?


----------



## africancichlidau (Nov 27, 2003)

Watt Whatage globe are you painting?


----------



## neven (Nov 28, 2003)

it was a 100watt globe... n the paint is deffinitly heat resistant.... and the paint was also black... and i let it dry for 24hrs b4 i put it in.... :? 
weird ay....
nev


----------



## wattso (Nov 28, 2003)

Was it normal ceiling globe? very thin glass maybe problem, mine is spotlight type used in automatic lighting [with movement sensor] [not using sensor in snake cage btw] glass is quite thick, had no probs! its a mystery neven, mate. :? p.s., you didnt spray all the metal bit did you?


----------



## wattso (Nov 28, 2003)

did you shake the can well before you painted?, maybe it didnt mix properly or its a dodgy batch?


----------



## neven (Nov 28, 2003)

yeh mine is spot light type globe... n i didnt spray metal.... meh... so so very werid.... i think ill just let them get used to the red light.... they seem to be getting better with it....
thanx for ur help wattso
nev


----------



## wattso (Nov 28, 2003)

LOl, no worries. they dont mind red light much, they'll get used to it. atleast you watch em in the dark eh? good luck mate! just dont have em near a window, ya might get shifty blokes comin around at night. lol


----------



## neven (Dec 2, 2003)

lol ta dude


----------

